# Slipped Disc



## FrankinUsa (Aug 3, 2021)

Does anyone read the blog “Slipped Disc” by Norman Lebrecht. Imho,it’s even less legitimate than our “favorites” classical music critic.
Any thoughts?
To the moderate,if a discussion about another blogis inappropriate please delete.


----------



## FrankinUsa (Aug 3, 2021)

Imho,it does occasionally give “real “ news but it is far to often just clickbait. But,then again,any news about CM is good to hear. I guess.


----------



## HenryPenfold (Apr 29, 2018)

FrankinUsa said:


> Does anyone read the blog "Slipped Disc" by Norman Lebrecht. Imho,it's even less legitimate than our "favorites" classical music critic.
> Any thoughts?
> To the moderate,if a discussion about another blogis inappropriate please delete.


Mentioning Lebrecht in the same breath as Hurwitz is very unfair on Hurwitz. Thinking about Lebrecht makes me think Dave ain't bad after all!


----------



## FrankinUsa (Aug 3, 2021)

Henry Penfold……..
LMFAO


----------



## FrankinUsa (Aug 3, 2021)

BTW,,I did a search on TC(Norman Lebrecht and Slipped Disc) and nothing came up. So maybe this is a new thread. Thank you.


----------



## FrankinUsa (Aug 3, 2021)

Umm…it’s beyond clickbait. It’s deceptive,,,,or even worse.


----------



## Forster (Apr 22, 2021)

FrankinUsa said:


> BTW,,I did a search on TC(Norman Lebrecht and Slipped Disc) and nothing came up. So maybe this is a new thread. Thank you.


You need to do a search on Google instead:

"lebrecht site:talkclassical.com" (without the quote marks)


----------



## FrankinUsa (Aug 3, 2021)

For some reason I can longer access the comments. Which,at times,most entertaining or infuriating. SD become a subscription service some months ago. Might have to pay to see the comments. But I don’t feel like paying to becoming infuriated every day


----------



## FrankinUsa (Aug 3, 2021)

Forster said:


> You need to do a search on Google instead:
> 
> "lebrecht site:talkclassical.com" (without the quote marks)


Thank you,Forster.


----------



## John Zito (Sep 11, 2021)

Lebrecht gave an interview in _VAN_, and the introduction pretty well summed up my views:

"...perhaps the only publication to write about classical music the same way people in the industry speak about it in private. Though the site has been described as the _Breitbart_ of classical music, it might be more accurate to compare it to the now-defunct _Gawker_. *It can be nosy, nasty, and flat-out wrong, and yet, to the consternation of many, it is at times required reading*."

I don't particularly like Lebrecht, but there are few other outlets that cover classical music as frequently or consistently or in as much detail. If you want to stay up-to-date, it seems like he's the only real game in town.


----------



## Neo Romanza (May 7, 2013)

HenryPenfold said:


> Mentioning Lebrecht in the same breath as Hurwitz is very unfair on Hurwitz. Thinking about Lebrecht makes me think Dave ain't bad after all!


They're both morons.


----------



## Guest (Dec 21, 2021)

Norman Lebrecht has little credibility AFAIK. I bought his book "The Maestro Myth" and he certainly lived up to the title; quite a lot of what was written in that was stuff he'd made up himself. I gave the book away, virtually, to a second hand dealer just recently as it annoyed me just looking at it.


----------



## FrankinUsa (Aug 3, 2021)

Lmfao,,,the most entertaining day on TC


----------



## MarkW (Feb 16, 2015)

I stopped reading him years ago. He did a hatchet job on Michael Tippett -- "A Composer to Forget" -- that was completely unforgivable.


----------



## HenryPenfold (Apr 29, 2018)

MarkW said:


> I stopped reading him years ago. He did a hatchet job on Michael Tippett -- "A Composer to Forget" -- that was completely unforgivable.


Yes, I remember that.


----------



## Guest (Dec 21, 2021)

Don't forget Lebrecht's infamous headline from 2004: "Carlos Kleiber: Not a Great Conductor".


----------



## mbhaub (Dec 2, 2016)

Norman Lebrecht is a fine writer SD tends towards tabloid journalism too often. Still, his site breaks news that other outlets don't or won't. I have all of his books: they're terrific reads. Why Mahler Matters, Who Killed Classical Music?, The Maestro Myth, Chord and Dischord...they're on my shelves to stay. Yes, a lot of his headlines are clickbait, but that's what it takes to get visitors - money - on a lot of smaller websites. I did get to meet him at the London Proms in 2015; very pleasant, well spoken and helpful, too. He's no musical snob nor is he a hero worshiper. He has a particular blind spot, if that's the word for Karajan and probably Furtwangler. Pretty much anyone associated in any way with the Nazis he is against. And he's not jingoist supporter of all things British. And he was right: Carlos Kleiber was not a great conductor. He was great at a few things, but has any conductor had such a limited repertoire? I like SD and read it daily, rarely comment, and wish he'd use spell check.


----------



## MatthewWeflen (Jan 24, 2019)

A Lebrecht "classic:" https://www.independent.co.uk/voice...that-impoverished-classical-music-805141.html


----------



## Guest (Dec 22, 2021)

mbhaub said:


> Norman Lebrecht is a fine writer SD tends towards tabloid journalism too often. Still, his site breaks news that other outlets don't or won't. I have all of his books: they're terrific reads. Why Mahler Matters, Who Killed Classical Music?, The Maestro Myth, Chord and Dischord...they're on my shelves to stay. Yes, a lot of his headlines are clickbait, but that's what it takes to get visitors - money - on a lot of smaller websites. I did get to meet him at the London Proms in 2015; very pleasant, well spoken and helpful, too. He's no musical snob nor is he a hero worshiper. He has a particular blind spot, if that's the word for Karajan and probably Furtwangler. Pretty much anyone associated in any way with the Nazis he is against. And he's not jingoist supporter of all things British. And he was right: Carlos Kleiber was not a great conductor. He was great at a few things, but has any conductor had such a limited repertoire? I like SD and read it daily, rarely comment, and wish he'd use spell check.


Don't care if Kleiber conducted once or a hundred times; it's QUALITY not QUANTITY. Plenty of conductors have done lots of work and never risen about mediocrity. His article could have read "Controversial Conductor dies Alone". That would have done it.


----------



## Chopin Fangirl (Apr 27, 2021)

.


----------



## Guest (Dec 22, 2021)

Chopin Fangirl said:


> I don't know what to say about Lebrecht without being discourteous, so that's all I'm saying about the dude.


It was cruel and disrespectful what he wrote about Kleiber when two of the conductor's children would have read that. And his wife had died just over 6 months earlier.


----------



## John Zito (Sep 11, 2021)

John Zito said:


> Lebrecht gave an interview in _VAN_, and the introduction pretty well summed up my views:
> 
> "...perhaps the only publication to write about classical music the same way people in the industry speak about it in private. Though the site has been described as the _Breitbart_ of classical music, it might be more accurate to compare it to the now-defunct _Gawker_. *It can be nosy, nasty, and flat-out wrong, and yet, to the consternation of many, it is at times required reading*."
> 
> I don't particularly like Lebrecht, but there are few other outlets that cover classical music as frequently or consistently or in as much detail. If you want to stay up-to-date, it seems like he's the only real game in town.


This is a good example of the sort of news that _Slipped Disc_ often breaks first:

https://slippedisc.com/2021/12/exclusive-principal-flute-quits-the-berlin-philharmonic


----------



## PlaySalieri (Jun 3, 2012)

I only looked at Slipped Disc once - he had written a piece about the late Lydia Mordkovitch who it seems he personally knew - saying that her career was let down by her poor dress sense. This upset her family who replied with dignity. He replied saying he was sure Lydia would not object to him talking about her weaknesses as well as her strengths. 

I thought it was a tasteless thing to say about a recently deceased artist and his reply was even more arrogant - and have not bothered with the site since.


----------



## LennyR (Apr 10, 2013)

Guest said:


> Norman Lebrecht has little credibility AFAIK. I bought his book "The Maestro Myth" and he certainly lived up to the title; quite a lot of what was written in that was stuff he'd made up himself. I gave the book away, virtually, to a second hand dealer just recently as it annoyed me just looking at it.


Yes, I gave away my copy of The Maestro Myth too!! Embarrassingly I'd recommended it to a musicologist before reading it and had to make a grovelling apology later. Lebrecht just made up stuff about the Kleibers; that did it for me!!!


----------



## HenryPenfold (Apr 29, 2018)

I think calling Lebreath a big wankėr is an exaggeration . He's no more than a little wånker....

I bought three of his books and they all stink. more fool me.....


----------

